# Another spooky one!



## butterflygirl (May 22, 2007)

Here's a shot I did of my friend - she wanted to get a little crazy and convey a message of running from zombies or monsters. Think old scary  movie.

Is it too much? What do you think? Opinions, suggestions?

And of course, I don't mean to offend anyone! 

Thanks!


----------



## Alex_B (May 22, 2007)

that one is great! looks more like a real world image than the other so called spooky one.

easy to see the liquid is not blood, but i looks more like dirty water. however, that is fine for the image!

DOF nicely chosen, focus spot on. nice tight crop giving it a dramatic feel.

great expression in her face ... can I hire her?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 22, 2007)

I'd like to see more perspective in this one. This looks like it was taken with a 135mmish lens, so the DOF is compressed, I think something along the lines of a 28mm, off to the side with a tilt so it would be more dynamic and you would be able to identify the gun easier.


----------



## Alex_B (May 22, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> be more dynamic and you would be able to identify the gun easier.



well, if identifying the gun is important 

I know what you mean by using wide angle, that would make it more pronounced .... but it might lose this real-life feeling which is there in the image now.


----------



## butterflygirl (May 22, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I'd like to see more perspective in this one. This looks like it was taken with a 135mmish lens, so the DOF is compressed, I think something along the lines of a 28mm, off to the side with a tilt so it would be more dynamic and you would be able to identify the gun easier.



I was actually concerned about not being able to ID the gun, but I liked the way it looked out of focus and put more focus on her expression -  I could definitely try it though with a wide angle. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## butterflygirl (May 22, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> great expression in her face ... can I hire her?



I'm sure she'd love to pose for you! She's a great model! 

Thanks everyone for your feedback! I appreciate it much!


----------



## Alex_B (May 22, 2007)

butterflygirl said:


> I'm sure she'd love to pose for you! She's a great model!



OK, have to fly her in to Europe then


----------



## bluerangeriii (May 22, 2007)

why must we always shoot zombies.  zombies are people too.  by the way that is an awesome picture.


----------



## ShootHoops (May 22, 2007)

I like this, a lot.

Speaking of zombies, have you seen _28 Weeks Later_?


----------



## DSLR noob (May 22, 2007)

You hit your mark then. Dawn of the Dead screenshot? Convincing enough to be.


----------



## butterflygirl (May 23, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> OK, have to fly her in to Europe then



Only if you're paying! :lmao:

Can I come too?


----------



## butterflygirl (May 23, 2007)

ShootHoops said:


> I like this, a lot.
> 
> Speaking of zombies, have you seen _28 Weeks Later_?



No I haven't seen that movie! I'll have to pick it up. I was just thinking of all the Night of the Living Dead movies that uses to scare the bagizes (sp?) out of me when I was a little kid. Now they're pretty  humorous :lmao: We really had a lot of fun with this shot!


----------



## Mohain (May 23, 2007)

I rather like it  

IMHO (and humble it is!) I recon you could have got away with MORE blood as it's a mono. Good stuff tho 

EDIT: Oh yeah, one more thing, i think the blood shot be a bit darker too.


----------



## Alex_B (May 23, 2007)

butterflygirl said:


> Only if you're paying! :lmao:
> 
> Can I come too?



Errm, I thought you would feel honoured so much by me taking pictures of you that you both pay for the flight yourself 


Hmm, if not, I have to rethink my concept ..what if you travelled with UPS.. I could pay for that... just get a big box


----------



## Stan (AG) (May 23, 2007)

Because of the color, the DOF, and the tightness of the shot, this photo feels like a Tarantino-like portrait. Man, I wish I had an dSLR.


----------



## Alpha (May 23, 2007)

StanAG said:


> Because of the color, the DOF, and the tightness of the shot, this photo feels like a Tarantino-like portrait. Man, I wish I had an dSLR.



What does digital have to do with it?


----------



## Stan (AG) (May 23, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> What does digital have to do with it?



Nothing, it was just a basic question of what it was shot on, you know, just for my "personal database."


----------



## theusher (May 23, 2007)

You really hit this one on the mark, very impressive. It certainly conveys what you were going for.


----------



## butterflygirl (May 24, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Errm, I thought you would feel honoured so much by me taking pictures of you that you both pay for the flight yourself
> 
> 
> Hmm, if not, I have to rethink my concept ..what if you travelled with UPS.. I could pay for that... just get a big box




Hmmm, might be a tight fit. But I'm sure we could both fit in one box


----------



## butterflygirl (May 24, 2007)

StanAG said:


> Because of the color, the DOF, and the tightness of the shot, this photo feels like a Tarantino-like portrait. Man, I wish I had an dSLR.




Wow! Thanks! That's certainly a compliment! Tarantino is pretty amazing - if crazy!


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2007)

butterflygirl said:


> Hmmm, might be a tight fit. But I'm sure we could both fit in one box



But after being shipped overseas you would certainly not leave that tight box as friends!

But who will open the door for the UPS man if both of you are in the box? :scratch:


----------



## butterflygirl (May 24, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> But after being shipped overseas you would certainly not leave that tight box as friends!
> 
> But who will open the door for the UPS man if both of you are in the box? :scratch:



You have a point!


----------



## I Like It Sideways (May 24, 2007)

wonderful shot... the hair...the gun... the liquid on the face... all work very well.


----------



## tenaciousdave123 (May 26, 2007)

I have used chocolate syrup as blood inblack and whites before. I heard alfred hitchcock used chocolate syrup. In black and white, the color doesn't matter, and it ends up being the perfect value. It has worked very well for me. I really like the cinematic look. I have been told by instructors that some of my photos look like single movie frames. so, I think the composition and the out of focus gun work very well.


----------



## Stan (AG) (May 27, 2007)

Alfred Hitchcock actually used a mixture of chocolate syrup and something else in order to look darker in one of his greatest films, Psycho.


----------



## The Phototron (Sep 15, 2007)

Not too much at all! It's perfect!


----------



## hamster (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow! What an awesome shot!


----------



## photo4fun (Sep 15, 2007)

Very dramatic.  I like it.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Sep 17, 2007)

I have to say that I'm glad the gun didn't come into focus... it's her eyes and facial expression that says everything we need to know. I'll agree too that this reminds me more of Tarantino than true horror but then that's where the opinion comes in. Either way it's an awesome shot and great model.


----------



## FaF-Andy (Sep 17, 2007)

Totally awesome!

It's very good that the gun is
out of focus.


----------



## End Game (Sep 18, 2007)

I LUUUV IT! There's only one thing wrong with it IMO, the blood on her face (If it's supposed to be blood) looks a bit too fake, almost like you used candle wax. Most everything everyone else has criticized I find OK, ex. the gun. Yes I would shift it to the left a bit, because even though it's blurred I couldn't stop looking at it. I like the way you put her face behind the gun, but with my previous suggestion, I dunno if that's gonna be possible. W/e, JMO


*She kinda looks like she could replace the lead in Resident Evil.*


----------



## MrMatthieu (Sep 20, 2007)

Great shot except the blood on her face that look like ketchup
but the picture , composition and expression is just great


----------

